# Throwing the baby out with the bath water



## mimirom

Hi all,

I've just been told the translation of this English idiom into Czech would be simply literal - "Vylít vaničku i s dítětem." For me personally this was a surprise and I've not been familiar with this form in Czech language, although, Googling it right now, I can see people are using it.

So is it just me, or does anyone agree? Is this of Czech origin, or was it just taken from English somehow recently? Can you think of a better one?

Thanks


----------



## Jana337

I've known it for ages. 

As you can see here, it is originally from German, so it is unlikely that it came here through English.


----------



## werrr

The Czech saying is literal translation of the German original "Das kindt mit dem bad vſz ſchittē" which was first attested in 1512. The English variant is a late 19th century loan from German. By that time the Czech variant was already denounced by Czech language books as cliché and Germanism.


----------



## ilocas2

mimirom said:


> So is it just me, or does anyone agree? Is this of Czech origin, or was it just taken from English somehow recently? Can you think of a better one?



Dobrý večer,

Otázka o původu již byla zodpovězena, takže budu mluviti výlučně a jen a pouze za sebe. Tento idiom znám výhradně z internetu a do dnešního dne jsem se domníval, že jde o čerstvou přejímku z anglického jazyka. V tomto okamžiku nemohu vymysliti žádný jiný vhodný ekvivalent tohoto úsloví.


----------



## mimirom

Vida, nejsem v tom tedy sám.  Děkuji všem za příjemné a zajímavé odpovědi. I tak se mi do té vaničky nechce... Uznávám tedy, že jsem sám zatím nic lepšího nevymyslel...


----------



## mimirom

A co takhle "nadělat víc škody, než užitku?" Není to přesné, ale dost se to blíží, ne?


----------



## ilocas2

Mně se tato dvě úsloví zdají dost odlišná. Také je možnost, jestliže opravdu nechcete použít tu vaničku, nepřekládat ten anglický idiom vůbec a místo toho vyjádřit celou myšlenku jinými slovy, klidně i bez idiomu. Jako vždy, záleží na kontextu.


----------



## mimirom

No ano, to jsem udělal. V textu jsem to prostě opsal a je to uspokojivé. Tady píšu už jen tak ze zvědavosti... A máte pravdu, je to odlišné.


----------

